# Called off work, Went fishing



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

This morning I called into work, took a paid personal day, and decided to hit the river! It was a great choice. I managed to land 7 steelhead. Got 3 at the first access point and 4 at the second access point. I had to work for the fish today, lots of walking. Conditions were decent, good color and acceptable flow, not too cold and not too much wind. The one hole that I landed 4 from was the closest spot to the lake that I fished, about 2.5 miles upstream. I saw two guys Who had just fished it say they caught “a couple”. All fish were caught on small pink sacs fished in deep water. Also spotted some more beaver activity on the banks.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

that buck there looks like sherbet ice cream.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

besties they are look fresh wow, good on ya, wise choice, works always there steelies on a day like today just perfect huh? Roe or trout fiilets tonight?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

made a good memory.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

And got some fresh eggs


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

gotta hand it to ya nice


----------

